# Newbie; Macy ! <3



## rhea&macy (Sep 10, 2012)

Meet Macy; My one year old long haired chihuahua ! She is my love. I treat her like my baby and she is everything to me ! I would literally be lost without her, as she would be lost without me. I rescued her from an abusive family. We're still working on her shyness, but she is the sweetest little girl in the world. Her tailbone and knees were broken, so she is very bow legged, but she doesn't let that stop her. She loves to run ! Couldn't ask for a better dog ! <3

-Love, Rhea. <3


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello there! Your little girl is so sweet! I have a longhair female too, her name is Blaze and she was rescued from an abusive situation as well, she's 5 now and we still are working on her shyness. She has gotten so much better over the years but it is a process!
I cant wait to get to know you both better, feel free to post lots of pics of your little one she is so precious I love that smile!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## kiddo88 (Sep 12, 2012)

haha  I had a male long coat at one point- he looked a lot like her but was smaller and more golden. He was a real sweetheart. 
She is cute.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

She is a beautiful girl!! I LOVE long coat chihuahuas and Macy is a stunning example! Welcome to the forum, Rhea; and I look forward to getting to know you! =)


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!! I'm so glad you rescued Macy!! She's a beauty!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome Rhea! Macy is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I love long coat chis, even though mine isn't! But my first one was! He was a Chi poodle mix!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sweet girl, reminds me of my Pom Kissa(RIP), it's her wise eyes...

Kudos to you for rescuing, I'd love to hear more about that story. And of course welcome to the forum!


----------



## rhea&macy (Sep 10, 2012)

She's a darling for sure ! She isn't even shy anymore ! She barks when people come over and then she's all lovey dovey with them until they leave lol !


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

welcome to cp,I have to long coats also,Maggie 9years old and Missy 3 years old


----------

